# Where to get Holset HX40?



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

*Where to get Holset HX40? CAN ANYONE GET ONE STATE SIDE??*

Edited: I can not find them in NZ in a decent price range, could anyone get me one in USA and send it for me?? Come on Vortex help me out!! 






















Would like an HX40(w) don't care if it is with our without (wastegate), prefer 16 or 14cm2 rear housing.

Hey guys,
I am looking for a Holset HX40 for my VR project. They are not available here in NZ so I will have to import.
I have found an HX35 but feel that it may come in too strong in the midrange and kill my transmission so I want an HX40.
Does anyone out there have contacts to get these, even if they require a rebuild?
Cheers,
Barry.


_Modified by barrygti at 12:59 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Where to get Holset HX40? (barrygti)*

Are there any comercial vehicles available there powered by 8.3 Cummins or Volvo and Scania in the 7 to 9 liter class?
They could be running a Holset.


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Where to get Holset HX40? (NORDLAND)*

I will certainly look in to that thanks!!


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Where to get Holset HX40? (barrygti)*

I got a HX-35 off a dodge truck 2500 I just put it on i will let you know how she spools


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Where to get Holset HX40? (1098lover)*

That would be great if you could, a video of it spooling would be awesome. There seems to be lots more HX-35's out there.


----------



## low fuel (Sep 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://ohiotruckparts.us/ag/ag.html
keep your eye on that site or send them an email and ask if they have what you need.


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

(HX-35)Just got her Running today. With a open 3" down pipe and 
a big FMIC It get about 2-3 psi in 1st gear and a full 8psi
in 2 @ 3500 rpm. I have the Waste gate set @ 8 right now.















Once I get the exhaust set up I will try and make a video for you.


_Modified by 1098lover at 12:57 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (1098lover)*

Sounds good mate, must be great fun!!!
How does it go with just 8 psi out of interest? Are you on lowered compression?


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

It is faster than it was on a 125hp shot and chip,exhaust,intake. stock compression right now I think im going to buy rod's and pistons and put together a race motor.
oh and best of all the Hx-35 cost me $50.00










_Modified by 1098lover at 1:58 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (1098lover)*

Can you get any more at that price??








In New Zealand they are like $800!!!















Kind of makes going turbo sensible, when tuning NA even with NOS doesn't go as quick as only 8psi.


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (barrygti)*

Yea and nitrous is $$ 40.00 a hour















I just got my buddy the last one he had... If you look on the USA ebay site there are a crap load of them for 200-300. and the rebuild kits are $65 
hear is a build pic


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

Is that an ATP style manifold? No way would I fit that in my Mk2 that way round, I think I would have to flip it. I am RHD so master cylinder is right where the intake housing is.


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

Yea I got It from ebay for under a $100 its a big turbo and i had to make a SRI because the stock manifold would not fit.


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah but if you flip the turbo the other way, that will lower the centre line and will take the compressor side out towards left. Then I just need to make downpipe that misses the master cylinder.
I want to keep the stock inlet.


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

Could you do me a HUGE favour?
Can you measure from the head to the furthest part of the turbo, probably the compressor housing?


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Where to get Holset HX40? (1098lover)*

BE CAREFULLL THERE ARE ALOT OF FAKE ONES ON EBAY
there are a ton on ebay that are cheap china turbo. they even stamp them with a holset stamp. 
there is a post either here or on honda tech, showing pics of the difference in real and fake


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

made a vid today 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tENxPqzYzHo


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (1098lover)*

Upski


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

Still searching........ :banghead:


----------

